# Power seat ...



## CheechCaliss (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi i'm new here...

hope someone can help cause i've just switch from stock seat to leather power seat but the seat won't move from back t front and up and low. Look like current don't go to seat ... i've looked for some fuses but everything seems ok... plz help me thank you !!!! altima 98


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

Humm,i have power on my 99 GLE,and i think that model is the only one with power seat,there is a wiring connector under seat,but i think it may also have a relay,which you can get from a junk yard


----------



## CheechCaliss (Dec 20, 2008)

tank you, I got both cars and I'll take a look. Anyway I've make it easier, I've connected directly the battery to the seat and make it to the right position and it's Ok. tank you.


----------

